# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat > [Question] What memory aimbot is this?

## indecendary

Hi,

Long time lurker, first time poster (just registered). Never felt obligated to register but now I had to lol. Been using all hacks available (xaim, cf, sk, fitters', kampf', etc). 

None really suit my needs. So I've been google'ing for aimbots/on youtube. Found this: Overwatch cheat/hack undetected - YouTube Does anyone know if this is legit/has anyone bought from the dude? It looks fucking insane but idk what to think of it. If anyone has any advice, let me know. (or if you have a private memory bot for sale)

----------


## Nerdrenx

Anyone who plays FPS regularly to a decent level does what he's doing. 
99% sure it's fake. Just a guy trying to sell an aimbot which is actually nothing, but his arm moving to a slow / immobile target.
Don't get scammed

----------


## Miksu

lol just a guy shooting targets like any other normal player would, even misses a few shots  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roast

This doesn't look like a memory aimbot at all. If it's actually a cheat, it'll be the usual colour scan aimbots. Interesting that he's claiming he's made an aimbot but is looking for someone else to make a user interface. He's not posting download links or anything, it's just a showoff video so who knows. I might join his Discord and see for myself.

----------


## indecendary

OK thanks a lot guys! Which aimbot would u recommend?

----------


## gh0stx

private one with your own features I'v would say  :Big Grin:

----------


## indecendary

I've contacted him on skype and told him it looks really fish and looks like he's not using an aimbot and he said he has a new video with the "newer" state of the hack and he'll share it soon. If anyone actually buys it from him (if he actually has it) let us know so I know if I should keep looking further into this or just drop it.

----------


## indecendary

Can anyone review the 2 newest videos on his channel please and let me know what you think? Thanks in advance.

Selling overwatch memory cheat - YouTube
Selling overwatch memory cheat [MCCREE/WIDOWMAKER] - YouTube

DO NOT BUY FROM HIM YET THOUGH NOONE IS SURE IF HE IS A SCAMMER OR NOT

----------


## Nerdrenx

Dude, i'm sorry, but this is hopeless.
It's legit gameplay, he's playing against bot who are VERY easy to track.
It is all legit gameplay, trying to fool you. You WILL get scammed.

----------


## indecendary

> Dude, i'm sorry, but this is hopeless.
> It's legit gameplay, he's playing against bot who are VERY easy to track.
> It is all legit gameplay, trying to fool you. You WILL get scammed.


Ok thanks dude.

Can anyone close this thread?

----------


## KampfMuffin

who the fuck actually believes that sh*t :shh:
If this is a aimbot in these 3 videos, I would commit suicide.

----------

